# Powerful Dust Collection with Some Work



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you for the review…..

What did you do with respect to the port size on your machines. Did you taper down from the 6" pipe to 4" ports or did you enlarge the machine ports?


----------



## Severian (Jan 25, 2016)

I didn't enlarge the ports, just tapered. I didn't have the heart to cut into my new Sawstop etc. I decided to try things out with the factory 4" ports; if I was unhappy with the result I could always modify to 6" ports later.

I ended up being perfectly happy using the factory ports. As I mentioned, my TS has two DC points: the 4" port on the cabinet and the optional overarm collector that connects to the blade guard. Without the latter, I'd be considerably less happy. I also have two points of collection on my router table: a 4" hose that connects to an Incra Cleansweep (just a housing that encloses the router mounted in the table) and a 2.5" hose that connects to the Incra Wonderfence. I like the Wonderfence in general, though its DC point is on the end of the fence rather than the more logical middle of the fence (near the bit) as in a Jessem fence I recently saw, and the Plastic DC port is prone to failure due to stress from the hose and an inadequate mounting system for the port. If I had it to do over I might not buy the Wonderfence, though I'm happy with the Incra table. I also use special plate inserts that Incra sells-they provide more holes for air to get through. Overall I think that setup works adequately for the kind of routing I do. As I mentioned in the review, though, I'm only a hobbyist and respect the fact that others may have a different experience.

As many have pointed out, the miter saw is difficult to tame. I modified a large Rubbermaid container that I affixed to the shop wall, and connected the 6" hose to that. It helps a good deal but isn't perfect.

My Dewalt planer and Jet jointer had 4" factory ports. I connected directly to them with 4" hose and couldn't be happier. I could see how you'd modify the jointer, but I wouldn't mess with the planer which is made out of tough plastic.

You'll get different opinions and they are valid. I'm simply relaying my experience. It's possible that I'm just easy to please, but my wife and employees would be quick to deny that.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I LOVE my Clearvue cyclone! It is definitely worth the money if you want to hook up a central system to several machines all over the shop. Great system!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nicely done


----------



## Tobyt (Dec 24, 2014)

I also am quite impressed with the Clearvue Cylcone. I did enlarge some of the machine ports to 6". Lots of suction, even at the machines with 4" ports. Would highly recommend it!


----------



## CudaKeith (Apr 19, 2016)

I am very curious, because I am in the market for a new DC system… What is the overall height, including the 55gal drum. Not sure if I have enough head room for that.

Cheers


----------



## JimKY (Apr 17, 2016)

> I am very curious, because I am in the market for a new DC system… What is the overall height, including the 55gal drum. Not sure if I have enough head room for that.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> - CudaKeith


I'm installing this same system now. With the 35 gallon container it needs 8 ft of ceiling height. I have 12 ft so I mounted it up pretty high for a 55 gallon drum and a cart w/wheels to roll it off.


----------



## EdL (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for this review. CV appears to be a quality dust collection system.

This is the latest review of a CV system that I'm seeing so I'll tag a question for you veteran CV owners out there.
I have a opportunity to purchase a 5HP CV System used. It appears to have been purchased around 2007, installed and used is a hobbyist setting. I've visited the sight and the unit does turn on but there is no ducting currently attached.

My questions:
Need I be concerned about the age of the unit?
Any thoughts on a reasonable price point? 
What questions should I be asking to get smarter?

The paperwork available is the installation guide that came with the unit. Or at least that's all I was shown.

Hay guys… thanks for your help.


----------

